# seat attachment, splayed leg stool project



## klinkman (Sep 28, 2018)

Fellow lumberjocks,

Tackling my first real skew angle joinery project and am wondering about seat attachment. I'm in process of building Gary Rogowski's elegant stool from FWW March 1988 issue, and I'm a bit stumped. 









The issue is the legs are splayed which necessarily causes alignment problems. His answer seems to be to just use "considerable" force it but I'm not sure I can get the walnut to deflect 0.25" without breaking the end grain of the leg.

Below are his instructions and the way I've thought about this problem. Option (A) is just provided for a reference, not really an alternative for this design.

Any thoughts about how to get this together or alternatives? I have a basic shop with a drill press and basic tools, nothing fancy.

Maybe the answer is assemble the seat/legs first, then attach rungs later?

Thanks for pondering. As a newbie to woodworking, I really appreciate the experience here. 
EC



















after this instruction he goes on to talk about finishing, so there isn't something else not captured.




























Note on hand held drill, consider for pilot hole?


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

I don't think you really have a problem in either case. There is only 1 rung on each side, so flexing the legs to mate up to the seat should be stress-free.
Your alternative (a straight 90deg bore) will also work, and if you glue it well, its gonna be fine.

If you are using through tenons, it is even easier, clamp on the leg assembly and drill from the top at whatever angle you want 

PS: Don't do the rungs last, you will have to flex a LOT more than a quarter inch.


----------



## klinkman (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks for your input Mike. I've been hesitant to drill the seat and dry assemble. You seem to have confidence in either alternative, so I appreciate you imparting a little of that on me. I'm leaning towards (B) since I think that solution provides better durability. Will bite the bullet shortly. -EC


----------

